# Resonance of Fate dated



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Sega bringing Tri-Ace's Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 RPG to North America on March 16. 










Sega won't have to wait much longer to see if its upcoming role-playing game Resonance of Fate will resonate with Western gamers' tastes. The publisher today announced that it will be releasing the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 game in North America on March 16. 

 Does trading in absurdly large swords for hand cannons mean the heroes are overcompensating more or less?


In Resonance of Fate, players will control members of a private military contracting firm in a world where most of Earth has been rendered uninhabitable. The only remaining pockets of civilization surround the tower of Basel, an experimental air purifier with a mind of its own. The game carries a steampunk aesthetic, with the ordinary RPG trappings of swords and sorcery traded in for guns and acrobatic attacks. 

The game was developed by Tri-Ace, which has built up a reputation for role-playing games. The studio's previous efforts include the Star Ocean and Valkyrie Profile series, as well as one-off titles like Radiata Stories and Infinite Undiscovery. 

Resonance of Fate is already out in Japan, where it's being called End of Eternity. In its first week of sales, the PS3 edition of the game came in second on the top 10 sales charts, with the Xbox 360 version finishing in eighth.


----------

